# World of Warcraft Latency problem



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

How do i get my latecny to go away? I've restarted my comp several times. I reset my internet router and ran all my anti-virus and anti-spyware software. I am lost and dont know what to do now.... please if anyone has any sugestions (i have verizon internet service and this hasnt been a problem before but i hear its a bad internet service any other sugestions about my internet greatly appretiaited).

Please Help

and Thanks so much

Sincerely
-Techguy41


----------



## techguy41 (Apr 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

Ok, I just had my Window XP updated by itself. And i didnt even know about it. Maybe, yours is doing the same. This could be using up alot of bandwith. What is your bandwith limit by the way? My download is 768 kpbs so i didnt notice any difference when it was being updated. 

if thats not it, try this:

Since you got a router, i assume you got more then 1 pc. Check out the other pc for same issue. AND also for virus and spyware. Maybe they could be using up bandwith. Also, make sure they are not running p2p programs. 

Also, ctrl+alt+delete to make sure any unsual program is not running. IF you find something unusal, google it by typing the exact name you see. 


OR, i have norton firewall and it allows me to see each bandwith being used by each program. Try to see if your firewall allows this and figure out the program thats using up the bandwith. And block it, or get rid of it if is a virus.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, whats your average latency on it? 

Your modem could be losing packets, like mine was and i had to exhange with charter for new one and it works. Give verizon a call, explain your problem, they should have a guy come out check your line and try a new modem.


----------



## bobcoolos (Feb 4, 2005)

Also is it just the 1 day or is this the problem every day you log onto WoW. B/c some days WoW has massive LAG and High Pings for everyone.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

It all depends...

1. If its the first day after a major 1.x.x patch... lag may be an issue due to UI addons not being updated yet... sometimes just removing the WDM and WTF folders and reinstalling them works wonders. Other times its the servers on blizzards side, which experience odd loads due to some issue that must be addressed with an emergency patch

2. Are you sure its your connection and not your RAM. WoW is a HUGE RAM hog, if you are not running 1024MB RAM you might see what seems to be lag due to the high volume of info being pulled off the drive and network.

3. Video settings, if there is a lot going on... the simple task of rendering all the action/environments/toons can lag out a PC. 

4. Auctionhouses and main city banks are notorius for thier high latency because of all the actions be initiated in that area... its rare to see them at a green lvl.

Do you share bandwidth with anyother programs or PCs?


----------

